# Swap/ Sale at AQS in Edwards



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

I stopped by the shop yesterday and the folks there didn't know anything re ski stuff on sale or what else would actually be on sale......CTR


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*All on sale*

Thanks for stopping by.

Everything in the store will be on sale this weekend (except 2013/14 Jackson kayaks). This includes all paddling, SUP, climbing, rafting, camping gear, etc... in addition to any skis, boots, bindings left over from last winter.

Feel free to give me a call on Thurs or Fri and I will let you know what the ski stuff discounts will be. Discounted prices on winter gear won't be decided until we get it out of storage over the next few days.

Thanks!

-Sean
970-926-3867


----------



## tjburns (Mar 15, 2013)

*on the hunt*

bring out the used drysuits people! i'm on the hunt for some winter paddling gear...and maybe some tele gear too. might make the switch from boarding this year


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

TJ, we have a couple drysuits left that will be on sale if some used ones do not show up.

Swap is for paddling gear only though, we won't be set up to take any used ski gear unfortunately.


----------

